# aaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhh!!



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

it had to happen, i know that, but today was the first day my TT has seen rain - BOLLOX! - even drove the wenches yseterday because i thought it would rain, didnt, woke up to a lovely sunny morning and foooook ! it rained on the car

rant over


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> it had to happen, i know that, but today was the first day my TT has seen rain - BOLLOX! - even drove the wenches yseterday because i thought it would rain, didnt, woke up to a lovely sunny morning and foooook ! it rained on the car
> 
> rant over


Oh no. :


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

What's the problem? Does it leak? ???


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> What's the problem? Does it leak? Â ???


 no - its wet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh dear [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Maybe that quattro will be put to some use at last then....?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Oh dear [smiley=end.gif]


your little blokes sign says it all!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Tomorrow's going to be sunny just done the wheels in anticipation of a marathon clean starting at 7:30am ish........Funny how all the neighbours point and snigger and ask if i water it enough am i hoping it will grow into a Porsche ! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Tomorrow's going to be sunny just done the Â wheels in anticipation of a marathon clean starting at 7:30am ish........Funny how all the neighbours point and snigger and ask if i water it enough am i hoping it will grow into a Porsche ! [smiley=gossip.gif]


just tell em you coulda bought a porshce for the same money!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Your TT has already been rained on
In production it goes through a climatic chamber (ie they poor water all over it) to make sure all the seals are working correctly.

Its designed for rain


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Yeah, Lotus claim to do the same with mine. I think it only passes if it does leak!


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Good job you didn't get a black one.


----------



## wynh100 (Mar 25, 2003)

get used to it theres a lot more to come :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

fook ! :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

There is a solution to the rain problem! Keep the car covered on rainy days and walk instead!

Only use the car on sunny days! ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> There is a solution to the rain problem! Keep the car covered on rainy days and walk instead!
> 
> Only use the car on sunny days! ;D


i was kinda half tring that by using the wenches, but the weather man lied to me !


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> no - its wet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Unfortunatley you will find that this also happens when you wash it


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

That reminds me, the other night when it was raining I looked out of the window to see Di TT driving up the road, on to the drive, into the garage â€" yes with the top down, 8) I felt very much the same â€" oh no not rain, but it didnâ€™t put her off, mad woman. Good day for going topless today though!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

For this week coming the weather will be sunny. So you can safely enjoy your TT without any fear of getting it wet!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Damn sun been shining on my TT today, can't be doing the paintwork ANY good whatsoever....


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> For this week coming the weather will be sunny. So you can safely enjoy your TT without any fear of getting it wet! Â


ill hold you to that ! - if youre lying you can come and stand over it with an umbrella ;D


----------

